

Five Cheap Ways Tech Is Transforming Classrooms - sarika008
https://medium.com/bright/five-cheap-ways-tech-is-transforming-classrooms-3f0530f0c1b0

======
sarika008
Love the creativity of teachers. The microscope is all kinds of amazing.

